# How to disassemble plastic models?



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I know it seems like a noob question, but how do I disassemble a plastic miniture? It is so I can remove the paint and restart my Blood Angels army to make them more awesome . 

Thanks, Nathan


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

With a knife, if you used superglue then you can easily snap and scrape it off, but with plastic glue, good luck


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

to remove the paint there are plenty of tutorials on this forum, but for disassembling the models the knife would be the best bet. I would suggest only removing arms that way there is less potential in error.


----------



## jimbob (Oct 2, 2008)

Soak the miniature in brake fluid, if you've used cheap superglue the brake fluid will weaken the superglue making it easier to take apart the model. In some cases the model will fall apart.

The brake fliud will also strip the paint.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

If you used plastic cement, a knife and patience.
Superglue: ziploc bag and pop in freezer overnight. Superglue isn't a strong bond at the best of times, and ice crystals forming in it weaken it considerably.


----------

